# Pittsfield man attacks mother with dog bone



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Two face charges following holiday attacks - Berkshire Eagle Online

City police say Sandra Hunter called them around midnight Friday claiming her son had attacked her several times during the evening after they argued over a missing pouch of money. When officers arrived, the woman showed them where Scott Hunter allegedly kicked her in the left leg.* She said her son also picked up a dog bone belonging to her puppy and threw it, hitting the right leg. *

Scott D. Hunter, 39, has been charged with two counts of assault and battery with a dangerous weapon on a person over 60 years of age, assault and battery and vandalism. Sandra Hunter, 64, claims her son abused her for several hours on Christmas Eve at their home on Newton Avenue, according Pittsfield Police.


----------

